
10 Best American novels of the past half century - brandonlc
https://notesonliberty.com/2019/10/17/10-best-american-novels-of-the-past-half-century/
======
dawg-
The list is written "out of a respect for the less-heralded cultural
underpinnings" of America, but it includes books by Cormac McCarthy, Toni
Morrison, Kurt Vonnegut, Saul Bellow...great authors and great books but
hardly "less heralded"

